# xp3 sponge pre-filter??



## PRESTON4479 (Dec 22, 2007)

I was wandering what people are using for a pre-filter on a XP3? This is my first shrimp tank so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use the Hydro filter sponge over the intake of my Filstar filter.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't have an XP3 but I started using Filter Max prefilters on my shrimp tank and they work great. Discussion and pictures of these are in this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-planted-aquariums/53119-cherries-amanos.html
Brian


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Dec 22, 2007)

trenac said:


> I use the Hydro filter sponge over the intake of my Filstar filter.


How well do these work at keeping the shrimp out? And how much do they reduce filter flow?

Also did you order the whole thing and just take the sponge off?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

filtermax II from ken's fish.










They are stackable for zero loss of flow and they are so fine not only will shrimplets not get through, you won't have to clean the canister because muck won't get through.

I use these on 10 tanks and there is nothing that compares.

NOTE:
Make sure you get the II and not the I or III. The I is the same sponge as the II but half the length. The III has a much more coarse sponge which won't give you the shrimplet protection you want. Also the II says its for up to 40 gallons but since you can connect them together thats non-sense.


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

^^ i was going to recommend those too

although, i've been using the III and have never had shrimplets sucked up or found any in my canister filter

or maybe they died?


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Dec 22, 2007)

NoSvOrAx said:


> filtermax II from ken's fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And these will connect directly to the xp3 tubing? In place of the original strainer? Would I have to use 3 like in the picture to prevent loss of flow?


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

PRESTON4479 said:


> And these will connect directly to the xp3 tubing? In place of the original strainer? Would I have to use 3 like in the picture to prevent loss of flow?


In my experience at least, I've used the Filstarmax III and there hasn't been any issues with loss of flow. And yes, they do basically just replace the strainer. Just take the strainer off and pop the filtermax piece on.

I've haven't had or haven't noticed problems with shrimplets as NoSvOrAx has. I think if you use the II you will probably need to use multiple ones, because I had bought a Filtermax I for an XP1 and it kept clogging cause the flow was too powerful for the sponge. And if the Filtermax I uses the same sponge as II, then there will definitely be flow issues if you use just one.


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Dec 22, 2007)

Alright so 1 filter max3 will do it for a xp3. I assume the filter max3 is stackable also if needed?


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

PRESTON4479 said:


> Alright so 1 filter max3 will do it for a xp3. I assume the filter max3 is stackable also if needed?


Yup, it fits together exactly like the other ones. The sponges are just what sets all the different filter max models apart. But, regarding the shrimplets getting through, you may want to talk to NoSvOrAx.

I haven't noticed any shrimplets being sucked in, but then again I never really paid much attention to that since my tank is overrun with shrimp.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I always have the worse luck, so it could just be me.  Its not really a bad thing for cherries to end up in a canister. They seem very happy to live inside. You can always dump the canister directly into a bucket when cleaning it. Let the water settle and they'll just be walking around on the muck eating. Powerhead and HOB are an entirely different and horrific story. 

All three filters use the exact same hardware pieces. It comes with 3 adapter that have fit everything I've tried from powerheads to HOB to canisters. They even fit those mini canisters from toms rapids. 

Once you get the filters and you want to stack them, just look at that pic ^^ and you'll see how two of those adapters go together.

When I use a single II on my xp2 in my horribly over fed cherry tank, it has to be cleaned every 3 weeks. Now its way over a month. I think the polishing media in your canister would clog up faster than the sponge on a III.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

PRESTON4479 said:


> How well do these work at keeping the shrimp out? And how much do they reduce filter flow?
> 
> Also did you order the whole thing and just take the sponge off?


They work very well with very little to no reduction in water flow. I got mine as a whole unit & just removed the sponge, which I don't think was attached to begin with. I'm prettyy sure you can by the sponges separately.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

I just got my ATI Filter Max III. It looks awesome. I can't wait to get home and put it on. I've been using a piece of foam inserted into the end piece of my HOB intake. It clogs within 3-4 days. last night I got annoyed and threw away the sponge and just put some pantyhose over the intake. It's super dirty already but the flow is still high at least. I barely feed my tank too. Hopefully thing thing will last a month without clogging.


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Dec 22, 2007)

I decided to go with the filter max3 also. I didnt want to have to stack them because I am very limited on space in my 55g. I have since gotten them in and put them on. They fit together very nicely and look as though they will keep most shrimp out of the canisters. Also blend in very nicely with the black background.

I'll find out this week when the shrimp come in whether or not it will keep them out.


----------

